# Check engine light goes on and off.



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

My "Check Engine" light will randomly come on (usually when driving with cruise control on the highway) and off after a while. I could scan it but the light goes off by the time I can get it checked. Any help would be good.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> My "Check Engine" light will randomly come on (usually when driving with cruise control on the highway) and off after a while. I could scan it but the light goes off by the time I can get it checked. Any help would be good.


You could still scan for a diagnostic code irregardless whether the CEL is OFF. You probably had a code 34 - knock sensor problem.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

tm_94altima said:


> My "Check Engine" light will randomly come on (usually when driving with cruise control on the highway) and off after a while. I could scan it but the light goes off by the time I can get it checked. Any help would be good.


Okay. Basically, on the rightside of your gas pedal is a panel, if you remove it, you'll see the computer. At the side of the computer is a screw, (with the car on but not running), turn the screw, with a screw driver clockwise, then you will see your CEL blink, if you can count the number of short and long blinks you can decifer the code and it will tell you what is wrong with your car. You need to purchase the Haynes manual book. Go to section 6, I believe, and it will describe, in the first 2-3 pages, how to manually diagnois your problem. 
Or another option is to take your car over to Autozone, and have them scan it for you, free of charge. Let me know your outcome

Frank


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks. I will try either steps as soon as I can.


----------

